# Central Ohio Crappie Circuit



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

2016 Schedule
Fish 6 Dates To Qualify For The Classic

Sun, April 3 - Alum Creek Lake (Ice Out Open)
Sat, April 16 - Rocky Fork Lake
Sun, May 1 - Deer Creek Lake 
*Sat, May 14 - Hoover Reservoir (Youth/Adult Open)*
Sun, May 22 - Delaware Lake
Sat, June 11 - O'Shaughnessy Reservoir
Sat, July 16 - Caesar Creek Lake
Sat, August 20 - Indian Lake
Sun, September 18 - Paint Creek Lake 
Sat, October 1 - Alum Creek Lake
**Sat, October 15 - Delaware Lake (Classic - OPEN)**

*You don't need to have a youth partner for the Hoover Tournament however if you do we'll have additional prizes for the Youth/Adult Teams. The tournament will be same as any other tournament except for the cookout we are going to have after and the additional prizes. See the rules and regulations for more information.*

**Fish 6 dates to qualify for the Classic Pot. If you don't fish 6 lakes prior to the Classic you can still fish you will just be in a different pool.**


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

2016 Central Ohio Crappie Circuit Highlights

Our tournaments are family friendly and are a great way to introduce fishing to the younger generation of anglers.


The Central Ohio Crappie Circuit's main purpose is to give anglers of all ages and skill levels in and around Ohio an opportunity to get outdoors and fish in a competitive and fun atmosphere at a variety of quality lakes and reservoirs throughout Central Ohio.


Optional side pots payback 100%
$10 Big Fish - 70% to the heaviest crappie and 30% to the second heaviest crappie
$5 Non-Crappie - 100% payback to the heaviest fish caught (any fish besides a crappie)


Individual ($30) / Team of 2 ($60)

11 Tournaments from April 3 to October 15


Reduce on travel costs!
The ONLY Crappie Fishing Circuit in and around Central Ohio!


Launch from any ramp on the lake/reservoir (unless noted otherwise).


Spring tournament hours are 7:30am-3:30pm.
Fall tournament hours are 8:00am-4:00pm.


Kids 12 & under fish FREE at all tournaments!


EVERYONE IS WELCOME!!
Regardless of age or experience everyone is welcome especially kids!
(Children must be accompanied by a parent/guardian 18 years or older)





If you have questions about the COCC please visit the event website at: http://www.allsportfundamentals.com/cocc-fishing-tournaments.html


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

2016 Central Ohio Crappie Circuit Highlights

Our tournaments are family friendly and are a great way to introduce fishing to the younger generation of anglers.


The Central Ohio Crappie Circuit's main purpose is to give anglers of all ages and skill levels in and around Ohio an opportunity to get outdoors and fish in a competitive and fun atmosphere at a variety of quality lakes and reservoirs throughout Central Ohio.


Optional side pots payback 100%
$10 Big Fish - 70% to the heaviest crappie and 30% to the second heaviest crappie
$5 Non-Crappie - 100% payback to the heaviest fish caught (any fish besides a crappie)


Individual ($30) / Team of 2 ($60)

11 Tournaments from April 3 to October 15


Reduce on travel costs!
The ONLY Crappie Fishing Circuit in and around Central Ohio!


Launch from any ramp on the lake/reservoir (unless noted otherwise).


Spring tournament hours are 7:30am-3:30pm.
Fall tournament hours are 8:00am-4:00pm.


Kids 12 & under fish FREE at all tournaments!


EVERYONE IS WELCOME!!
Regardless of age or experience everyone is welcome especially kids!
(Children must be accompanied by a parent/guardian 18 years or older)



If you have questions about the COCC please visit the event website at: http://www.allsportfundamentals.com/cocc-fishing-tournaments.html


----------

